# Help Installing Correct Cm Nightly For Dx



## importdezign (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok I know another post about CM, I have been out of the rooting/rom since verizon was talking about bricking rooted phones. Anyways my question so I don't have to SBF and do it all over again. I have rooted my STOCK DX GB 2.3.3 .605

I have to thank razorloves for this link on rooting 2.3.3 as 1clicks not working. I downloaded cm_sholes_full-253.zip and I have the gapps in my SD card but I want to make sure I can use this build on GB or do I need to SBF back to froyo? I would like to stay on GB so if you could provide the correct build. I would use RevNumbers build but it says I need to have a LEAKED GB version.

In all I want to make sure 100% what build to use. If I am stock and root do I need to install the GB LEAK from teamblack hat? or can i just bootstrap into recovery and install either the CM nighly or the latest RevNumbers build?

Thanks so much in advance and if this has already been covered I apologize but I did try to search forums/google.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

glad the root guide was easy for you. you're very welcome.

the wording in rev's post is a little confusing. you can go ahead and install Rev's cm7 build with the rom you're on now. In fact, it's the best option. use this guide me and synik4l made http://rootzwiki.com...4dx-or-cm4dxgb/


----------



## importdezign (Nov 21, 2011)

THANKS! I look forward to installing when I get home. Great community! I hope I can return the favor in the future.


----------



## Fliegendaffe (Nov 23, 2011)

What about installing from cm7 nightlies #154?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Fliegendaffe said:


> What about installing from cm7 nightlies #154?


the link i posted above applies to everyone. doesn't matter what rom you're on. just sbf to .602 and install revnumbers cm7 rom. http://rootzwiki.com...4dx-or-cm4dxgb/

Or, you can use this method.
http://rootzwiki.com...dx-to-cm4dx-gb/


----------

